# reduction of ankle subluxation



## ggparker14 (Jan 15, 2014)

Can I get help with CPT code for this procedure? Would 27840 be appropriate in this case?

Procedure: reduction of ankle subluxation
reduction of ankle performed by me with alignment of anatomic structures. patient was neurovascularly intack post procedure.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jan 16, 2014)

*It is*

That is the right code. You probably also have a 99283 or 4 with a 25 depending on documentation.

Jim S.


----------



## kak6 (Jan 18, 2014)

wouldn't that take a 57 modifier on the EM not a 25? 27840 has a global of 90 days.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jan 20, 2014)

*that's right*

Right, that is a 90 dayT


----------

